

Should you care if the government spies on you? - gridscomputing
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/06/06/should-you-care-if-the-government-spies-on-you/

======
teilo
Evidently only if it's a Republican administration doing the spying. Funny how
the outrage at the last administration's privacy atrocities evaporates when
the opposing party is in power. Especially egregious given that the previous
administration never promised to be transparent.

